# Looking for a CEME pressurestat. Any ideas?



## offtheground (Jul 15, 2015)

Evening all,

I've got a whopper of a La Marzocco Linea 4G AV machine and the pressurestat needs replacing. It's currently fitted with a CEME 5612 pstat and I'm looking to directly replace it. Is anyone aware of where I can get my hands on one of these in the UK and at speed? I've been able to find some 5412s on ebay over here and this: https://www.avola-coffeesystems.de/artikel--PRESSOSTAT+DRUCKSCHALTER+CEME+14+PN+5612VAP-DR--8036119.html over in Germany but that's about it.

If anyone knows of any UK-based engineers/suppliers that may have some in stock or be able to source one that would be much appreciated.

Thanks for your time, guys.

Josh


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Josh, the new Londinium R uses a similar CEME pressure switch but I cannot be sure if it's a 5612. ( @coffeechap ?)

If it is then you may be able to get one as a spare from the Fracino factory in Birmingham.

Maybe @espressotechno @coffeebean can help?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just put an equivalent in, it's 1/4 inch thread....not sure if it's still current production at CEME.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Agree with coffeechap - there are compatables available.

I can source the MZ original: If you need it urgently, an overnight courier job from my supplier would cost £18.00.

PM me if you want to proceed.......


----------

